# Any Structural Engineers



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys just seeing if we have any Home Structural engineers. Need some help with my loft.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Construction here for oil & gas so not sure how much help I would be for you. Usually metal frames and pipework I deal with


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi mate I'm a civil engineer, don't do much with houses but can probably help. What's up ?


----------

